# 1974 Yamaha Moto Bike



## wendell (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 1974 Yamaha Moto Bike orange in color and it is missing the kick stand, seat, and rear fender.  Otherwise it is all original and in fairly good shape.  Could anyone tell me what it may be worth?  Any info would be great.


----------



## Bikephreak (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you looking to sell it? I had an orange one when I was a kid, but alas... I destroyed it... Condition makes a huge difference. I have seen these go for $40... up to $750...


----------



## mike1966 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am looking to rebuild a Yamaha Moto Bike and looking for parts please email me at mgatto@gattogroup.com if anyone has yamaha parts.


----------



## retro racer (Jul 31, 2010)

Pm sent mate


----------

